# Are my avatar and signature actually readable to you folks?



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

*How easily can you read the following images?*

Avatar:










Signature: 










Thanks! roud: :crazy:


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

Closed by request of OP.


----------

